# Some Cardiff photos you may like.



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2011)

Taken from Capital Tower, I'm not a pro only just got a decent Nikon D3000 so playing about at the moment. and i know some are not staight, as i say im new to this... lol


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Photos, its a nice city


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey, you had a great vantage point there.

Brings back memories, I lived in Cardiff for a while.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2011)

Dont look down !!


----------



## zog (Sep 10, 2011)

great views. is it open access up there?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2011)

Unfortunalty not, my new job gets me access tho , however part of my job is also telling people they can't take photo's or films from the roof... lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2011)

Saying that, if anyone from here want's a tour or take some pics, drop me a PM, as long as you dont use them for commercial purposes then it's fine with me.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 10, 2011)

Its over 20 years since I was last in Cardiff, must visit at some point next year. Every one tells me its a much different place to the city I remember as a kid.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2011)

Tidy pics bob. In gloomy windy bloody France atm and missing diff tbh
give us a shout when ya come down Belushi


----------



## poisondwarf (Sep 12, 2011)

The new Welsh College of Music and Drama building looks great too.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Took a few more today 

Was so cold, and pissing it down at night, hope it snows so i can get some more


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2011)

wow fair play mate! amazing views and good pics 

and as i'm here, there are more pics on Cardiff before Cardiff, old and new
http://cardiffbeforecardiff.tumblr.com


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2011)

Mate if you are passing on day and want to pop and take i a look, it's amazing.

just let me know.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2011)

nice one
ta


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2012)

now an exhibition of Cardiff before Cardiff at the Millennium Centre
5 Apr - 27 May
and some more of the people in the original phots have been found
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-17535166


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2012)

ddraig said:


> now an exhibition of Cardiff before Cardiff at the Millennium Centre
> 5 Apr - 27 May
> and some more of the people in the original phots have been found
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-17535166


Love it !!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 7, 2012)

Pete the barber cuts my hair. Cheep as


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 9, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> The new Welsh College of Music and Drama building looks great too.


I was just thinking that.

But wtf was going on with the tartan flowerbed at the top of the underpass steps in the very first photo??


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 10, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> But wtf was going on with the tartan flowerbed at the top of the underpass steps in the very first photo??


 


It looks like an ironing board cover I used to have


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 23, 2013)

Update with added snow


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

nice one!
2 cranes for admiral? blinkin ek


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup 

11 floors, 3000+ people


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2014)

that 3rd one is confusing me!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 4, 2014)

From Helmont house roof mate.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2014)

ah! ta


----------



## Supine (Aug 4, 2014)

Great pics 

Are you a window cleaner?


----------

